# Four Rats and Critter Nation Double Needing Home in Ferndale, WA



## theratshouse (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello! I have four rats (Inky, Blinky, Fig, and Newton) and all of them need a new home, along with their Critter Nation Double Cage. The rats are young (1.5 years for Inky and Blinky, and 6 months for Newton and Fig) and all are girls. All of them are in great shape and health. The cage itself is about 18 months old and is in great condition. The cage has stainless steel trays installed for bedding (the rats are very used to bedding). The cage comes with the available supplies we have on hand, which are listed below:- One water bottle and hook- One handmade hammock- Two large plastic igloos- Two small plastic igloos- Two terra-cotta hideouts- Two food bowls- One Space Pod- Any leftover bedding/food/treatsI hope that the rats get a new home soon. We are only accepting buyers in the vicinity of Ferndale, WA or Bellingham, WA. I am asking $125 for everything, and you can purchase it on craigslist (https://bellingham.craigslist.org/pet/d/12500-critter-nation-cage-4/6610647543.html).


----------



## ValA210 (Jun 20, 2018)

I wish I lived closer to you, I would love to adopt your ratties and that's such an amazing deal for the cage. I hope you find someone soon!


----------

